# Recovering DFHS serial for superior drummer 2!



## VA-Exception (Jul 17, 2008)

I need some help getting my serial for DFHS. i have a genuine copy of it with all of the disks and the box but ive misplaced my manual, and since i bought the upgrade version the other day im having problems because i never registered my copy of DFHS. Is there anyway to recover your password? it must be stored somewhere on the computer in a file. Toontracks software authorizing system is REALLY pissing me off.

thanks


----------



## MrJack (Jul 17, 2008)

Step by step
1. Click *Start*
2. Click *Run*
3. Enter *regedit*
4. Click *OK*
5. Go to (hierarchy)
* a. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
b. SOFTWARE
c. TOONTRACK
d. SUPERIOR
e. EZDRUMMER*
6. The data in the CPKEY entry should be the activation code when you first use the software. CPKEY2 may be the actual serial, I haven't had time to check.


----------



## Leec (Jul 17, 2008)

You don't need a serial number to install or run DFHS, so it won't be stored on your machine anywhere. DFHS does come with a serial, but you only use it on the Toontrack site to register it.
If you can remember your log-in for the site, you should be able to see it on the My Products page.


----------

